# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Aktivitete dhe organizime në Itali

## katana

Per ata qe jetojne ne Itali,


Mbremje e madhe organizohet ne Milano ne 17 Mars , ne oren 20 00 ne Restorantin
"Il Pubblicita" me adrese:
Foro Bonaparte, 71 -Milano.
Pagesa - 45 Euro.
Marrin pjese :
Igli Tare, 
Prof. Hasan Mucostepa , 
Ferdinand Bjanku(www.ferdinandbjanku.com),
Mario Furlan(Persident i City Angels)
Andrea Ferrario (Drejtor i "Balcani Economia")


Per me teper informacion kontaktoni Astrit Cela 338 460 3270

----------


## Pidocchio

45  i pagoj me qef po te jemi te gjith ne furomistat .
por se eshte Igli TAre e kudi une kush tjeter .

----------


## greendrag

Mos u mërzit miku im...
   Skam patur rast të ta them live po nuk do të kesh nevojë të marrësh autostradën gjer në Milano për të pjesmarrë në një mbrëmje me shqiptarë!
     Spo të them më shumë se e di ti si thonë plakat tona se po fole shumë përpara nuk bohet muhabeti  :buzeqeshje: 
    Megjithatë kam besim se së shpejti do të të jap një lajm të mirë për ty dhe për  shumë të tjerë.
      Nuk dua  të bëj misteriozin po thashë do flas më shumë vetëm kur të jetë çdo gjë gati në detaje!
                  ciao

----------


## greendrag

E pra kjo është definitive(me kismet të zotit ne sndodh ndonjë hata)
        Të premten vjen në Padova këngëtarja e mirënjohur kosovare,Gili.
     Ardhja e saj bëhet me rastin e përurimit të një lokali i cili në vazhdimësi do të organizojë mbrëmje me muzikë shqiptare.
     Këtë të premte në mbrëmje dhe të dielën mbasdite do jetë Gili,javën e ardhshme një tjetër këngëtar i mirnjohur apo gjatë asaj rruge :buzeqeshje: 
       Një gjë është e sigurt,nuk do të mungojë muzika shqiptare,byrekët e pulat e pjekura si dhe pica të mrekullueshme.
       Hyrja kushton 15 EURO me një konsumacion brënda.
Për studentët do të ketë një ulje prej 5 Euro-sh.
   Lokali ndodhet në  Corso Australia dhe të gjithë shqiptaret e Padoves e njohin me emrin "Crazy Coctails" ose tashme "Coyote Ugly"
     Për informacione ose prenotime mund të kontaktoni me z.Xhevit Fetaj në numrin e telefonit  :  334/3161912

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Temat per aktivitete dhe organizime te ndryshme te Shqiptareve ne Itali i bashkova une nen kete titull sic e kam bere te ditur edhe tek Kryetema: *Dialog per forumin e Diaspores*

Pershendetje

Rezi

----------


## greendrag

Mir ja ke bo o Rezo, po na thuj ke nai menie me ardh per Gilin se gjermanine se kena shume larg qe ktej,sa per Mynihun me trrej se sdi gjo vallaj se ku eshte ne veri a jug.

----------


## greendrag

Kte te shtune ne mbremje dhe te dielen ne dreke do te jete e pranishme ne lokalin qe kemi permendur edhe me siper kegetarja Remzie Osmani.

----------


## greendrag

Ksaj radhe jo ne Padova ,po ne Dolo te Venecias(po gjanem 12 km nga PD eshte ne mos gaboj,me korigjo Pidocchio se ti i di me mire keto pune) rikthehen mes nesh motrat Mustafa kengetare nga Kosova se bashku me nje tjeter ze te njohur ne Kosove (Po qe une si shqiptar i Shqiperise me vjen keq qe sja mbaj mend emrin,po me thane se eshte ne lartesine e Fatime Sokolit ne Shqiperi.)
         Motrat vijne per here te dyte nga anet tona dhe kush ka qene si une tek mbremja e tyre e kane pare vete qe pjesmarrja s'ishte e paket.
          Te shpresojme te jete e tille edhe kesaj radhe.
Mbremja organizohet kte te shtune  ne ish diskoteken "Target" po per dreq ja harrova adresen megjithate n.q.s ndonje eshte i interesuar mund te telefonoje ne numrin 
   3343161912
PS:Vajza forumiste dua t'iu kujtoj qe ky nuk eshte numri im keshtu qe mos u lodhni kot te per te degjuar zerin tim te omel sepse do ngeleshit te zhgenjyera          lol

----------


## Eri1979

Pershendetje NGA TORINOoooooooooo! Ku jeni O Shqiptare ! Ju ka mbyt Italiaaaaaaa!
Une do te doja te Bashkoheshimte gjithe ! Fillimisht le te Prezantohemi me njeri Tjetrin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pastaj Kesmet!  :buzeqeshje:  ERI1979 TORINO 25 vjec Student 


Ju Lutem Lini Vendodhjen Tuaj Se me intereson Shume !

----------


## dodoni

E Hene, 18 Tetor 2004


ME VESHJE KUQ E ZI NE ITALI, PER 28 NENTORIN

Magdalena Alla

Shqiptaret, me sa duket stadiumet, rruget qe kuqelojne nga veshjet e flamurit, sa here qe ka ndeshje futbolli, ose me mire ndeshje te ndjenjes kombetare me te tjeret, po forcojne prirjen per ta shfaqur gjithmone e me shume jo vetem ne Shqiperi, por tashme kudo ku ata jetojne, sidomos ne fqinjet tane, ku ata jetojne jo vetem te shumte ne numer, por kane ndiere edhe me shume paragjykimin. 

Me rastin e 28 Nentorit, dites se madhe te pavaresise se mbare shqiptareve dhe 2150 vjetorit te vdekjes se sovranit te fundit te Ilirise, mbretit Gent, "Lidhja Nacionale Shqiptare ne Itali" organizon manifestimin: "Jam ilir, jam shqiptar", i cili parashikohet te jete manifestimi me i madh panshqiptar, i cili do te behet prane Mauzoleumit qe ruan eshtrat e Gentit te Ilirise, ne Gubbia, Peruxha, Itali. Nderkohe qe dhe vete Peruxha eshte nje qytet ku studiojne e punojne shume shqiptare. Festimet do te nisin diten e flamurit, qe perket me te dielen pushuese, nga ora 10.00 e mengjesit deri ne ora 20.00, ne sheshin e madh prane Mauzoleut te mbretit Gent, via Bruno Buozzi - Gubbio. Ne program do te kete 10 ore te mbushura perplot me aktivitete te larmishme, me pjesemarrjen e interpretuesve me te shquar shqiptare te muzikes klasike, popullore e folkloristike, personaliteteve politike, historianeve e arkeologeve nga te gjitha trevat shqiptare e te huaj. E gjitha nen objektivin e kanaleve te shumta televizive. Pjesemarrja eshte e lire dhe pa pagese por nga Lidhja e Shqiptareve te Italise apelohet te vije kush te mundet, nga Italia, Shqiperia e kudo qofte, dhe nese eshte e mundur, gjithe pjesemarresit te vishen me veshje kombetare ose te pakten te kombinohen veshje me ngjyrat e flamurit tone; kuq e zi. "Ejani pra, qe te gjithe se bashku te rifreskojme kujtesen tone, kujtesen e iliro-shqiptarizmit ngadhenjimtar, antik aq sa dhe vete jeta ne kontinentin tone europian", thuhet ne apelimin ne internet. Te marresh pjese me 28 nentor ne Gubbio, te perkujtosh gjithe sa dhane jeten per arritjen e pavaresise mbareshqiptare e ne te njejten kohe te rievokosh permes nje figure si mbreti Gent, ringjalljen e historise sone mijeravjecare, do te thote qe nje dite te shpallesh me krenari: aty isha dhe une!", thuhet ne njoftimin e Lidhjes se Shqiptareve te Italise, e cila eshte nje organizate qe gjithmone, ne bashkepuim edhe me Ambasaden Shqitpare ne Itali organizon shume veprimtari qe ndihmojne ne krijimin e imazhit real te shqitpareve ne Itali, gje qe sa vjen edhe qartesohet, duke ndihmuar se pari, konkretisht komunitetin e bashkeatdhetareve tane ne kete vend fqinj dhe mik. 

Pak histori mbi Gentin e Ilirise : 

Mbreti Gent ka qene i fundit sovran i Ilirise sone antike, pasues i denje i Bardhylit, Pleuratit, Agronit, Teutes, Skerdilajdes e Pines. Gjate luftes se trete romano-ilire, nga kryeqyteti i Ilirise Skodra "Shkodra), ai organizoi rezistencen ndj superfuqise te asaj kohe, Romes. Megjithe qendresen e tij stoike, legjionet romake me te shumta ne numer arriten ta thyejne rezistencen ilire mbas luftimesh te ashpra e te pergjakshme. Keshtu qe, ne pamundesi per te rezistuar me gjate ne fushe te hapur, se bashku me garden e tij pretoriane u izolua brenda mureve te kryeqytetit Shkodra. Me pas romanet filluan nje sere raprezaljesh ndaj popullsise ne rrethinat e kryeqytetit. Ne pamundesi qe t'u vinte ne ndihme qytetareve te tij, per shkak te forca te pakta qe i kishin mbetur akoma ne dispozicion, pas nje akordi me konsullin romak Anicio, Genti pranoi te dorezohet me gjithe familjen e tij me kusht qe te ndalej genocidi ndaj njerezve te pafajshem. Ishte 15 qershori i vitit 168 para Krishtit, i njohur ne histori si "La caduta di Skodra ". Me pas romaket do te respektojne akordet e marra por duke bere vetem me nje perjashtim: per te shmangur mundesine e organizimit te nje ribelimi vendosin qe familjen mbreterore se bashku me Gentin dhe vellain e tij Karavantin, ta egzilojne ne Itali, pikerisht ne Gubbio, ku iu dhane prona e ofiqe te denja per nje mbret te defronizuar. Ketu Genti do nderroje jete ne nentor te vitit 146 para Krishtit dhe per nder te tij do ngrihet nje Mausole madheshtor per te cilin na ka lene deshmi te qarte Tito Livio. Mbreti Gent kujtohet nder te tjera nga historia edhe si nje mjek i mire, pasi zbuloi efektet kurative te nje bime mjekesore, shume te rendesishme per kohen e qe mban emrin e tij, pikerisht Genziana . "marre nga libri "24 perandore shqiptare ne udheheqje te Romes" - shkruar nga Alban Kraja) 


 Copyright ? KOHA JONE - E perditshme e pavarur           Deklarate  

E Hene, 18 Tetor 2004


KONKURSI I LETERSISE: "PRINCI GJERGJ KASTRIOT SKENDERBEU"

Arbereshet, jo vetem dikur, 5 shekuj me radhe, por edhe pse sa vjen dhe qaset nje bote globalizmi forcojne perpjekjet e tyre per te ruajtur vetveten. Jane te habitshme aktivitetet qe bejne sidomos ne zonen e Kalabrise, por dhe me gjere; festivalet qe zhvillojne, revistat kulturore qe nxjerrin, shoqatat qe veprojne, ekspozitat, listat e sakta qe mbajne te gjithe personaliteteve me origjine arbereshe, edhe sot. Se fundi, shoqata kulturore "Vatra arbereshe", e pakices gjuhesore-historike te Italise, me funksion koordinimin per krahinen e Piemontes organizon edicionin e katert te Konkursit Kombetar te Gazetarise se Arberesheve on-line: "Premio Lidhja 2004", ne bashkepunim me Shoqerine "Qender e Kerkimeve Social-Kulturore Gj. Kastrioti", revisten italo- greke-shqiptare "Lidhja" dhe Biblioteken Nderkombetare "A. Bellusci":

Konkursi do te jete i ndare ne seksionin e te rinjve "11 - 18 vjec) dhe te me te rriturve mbi 18 vjec. 

Jane ftuar te marrin pjese ne konkurs edhe autore italiane dhe te huaj me kerkime shkencore, dokumentacione, dhe studime mbi tema vijuese, qe i perkasin pakices arbereshe. Te gjitha, sipas Ligjit te Parlamentit Italian, n. 482 del 15/12/1999, dhe Ligjit te Krahines se Kalabrise, n.15 del 30/10/2003, qe thote: 

"Gjuha, trashegimia letrare, historike dhe arkivore, riti fetar, kenga, muzika dhe vallja popullore, teatri, artet figurative dhe arti kishtar, vecorite urbanistike, arkitektonike dhe monumentale, banesat historike me te vjetra, institucionet kulturore, edukuese dhe fetare historike, zakonet popullore, kultura materiale, veshja popullore, artizanati tipik dhe artistik, karakteristika te prodhimeve agro-ushqimore, gastronomia tipike e vendit dhe aspekt nga ana e kultures materiale dhe shoqerore."

Ne konkurs do te merret pjese me nje artikull te vetem,redaktuar sipas te folurave te ndryshme te arberesheve ose dhe ne gjuhen italiane, dhe jo me shume se kater faqe. Artikujt e shkruar ne gjuhen italiane, apo arbereshe jane vecanerisht falas. Qellimi kryesor i Konkursit ne fakt eshte te shtyje te rinjte te shkruajne mbi te gjitha ne gjuhen e tyre ametare, arbereshe, ne sintoni me Ligjin e Krahines se Kalabrise mbi minorancat gjuhesore, historike. 

Gjithe artikujt per konkursin duhet te paraqiteshin deri ne daten 15 shtator.

Nderkohe qe cmimet do te vleresohen prej nje jurie te specializuar dhe do te ndahen nga 200-100 euro per secilin fitues. Te gjithe pjesemarresit do te kene falas edhe libra me vlere etnografike dhe gazetareske, botuar nga Qendra e Kerkimeve "Gj. Kastrioti", me president Antonio Bellusci, e cila siguron edhe gjithe shpenzimet e udhetimit.

----------


## ElMajico

hajde per Italine e bashkuar...........

kshu per shqiptaret ne Itali te bashkuar....si ia keni kaluar shume pak postime dhe lajmerime hehe sezon provimesh e di ju uroj suksese te gjitheve....dhe sezon te mbare... :shkelje syri:

----------


## Danger Boy

Kane mbaruar shqiptaret ne Itali?Si ka mundesi qe ka kaq pak forumista ne Itali?
Me sa dije un nuk ka pase ndonje operacion "fshesa" kto kohet e fundit!!  :pa dhembe:  

Danger Boy-Abruzzo!

----------


## loran

nuk besoj te ket qene ndojne operacion fshese.kjo eshte hera e pare qe mar pjese ne kte forum.

----------


## loran

un ri ne novara dhe jam ne universitet ne milano. kussh shkon nga ju ne milano universitet?un  bej ingegneri. doja te dje pastaj si ju shkojn provimet?

----------


## ElMajico

Loran epo kur vete ne shkolle ketu nga mua kalon me siguri... :buzeqeshje: 

Kur te vesh te henen shikoje per kuriozitet Castellanza, aty perballe stacionit kam shtepine une po ta bej me dore loooooooool  :perqeshje:

----------


## Prototype

do lodhesh o dreq  :perqeshje: 

Ciao Italia ca beni mire ? ka ndonje nga Roma ktu ? jam duke kerkuar hallen time  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

*UMBRIA JAZZ #13 IN ORVIETO, ITALY*

The thirteenth edition of Umbria Jazz Winter, five days of great music held in some of the most picturesque settings in one of the most beautiful and historical cities in Umbria. 

http://www.umbriajazz.com/canale.asp

----------


## Cobra_ITR

Miredita edhe une si ju ndodhem ne itali pikerisht ne Brindisi por me te verte kaq pak paska italia forumist?

----------


## Milena20

*Per shqiptaret qe jetojne ne Itali dhe ju pelqen Kledi Kadiu, balerini (dhe aktori) jon i famshem:*


Me date 2 dhjetor Kledi do jet i ftuari special i Eden Disco Pub, Via Prenestina, ne Gallicano (ROMA). Gjate mbremjes admiruesit e tij do kene mundesine ta takojne balle per balle. 
Te interesuarit mund te me shkruajne ne kete e-mail: kledi_fans@hotmail.it per te prenotuar vendet.  Nxitoni!

----------


## ridy85

ja dhe nji tjeter shqiptar ne itali..........rri ne cosenza.....mbarova gjimnazin vjet per odontotecnico....dhe tani kte vit praktik ne nje laborator.......

----------

